# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Телефон Sonim Land Rover S1

## Урич

В продажу вышел вот такой телефон - Sonim Land Rover S1. Судя по характеристикам он противоударный, водонепроницаемый, пыленепроницаемый. В общем телефон для активного образа жизни. Какие соображения будут? что думаете про этот телефон?

----------


## RuKos

Дизайн телефона создан вместе с Ленд Ровером. Довольно симпатично и телефон стоящий во всех смыслах слова. Есть телефон Sonim XP3 Quest он стоит дешевле. Хотя по характеристикам и возможностям тоже самое. С таким телефоном можно хоть на край света, не откажет :)

----------

